# RCMP postings



## Downhiller229 (26 Feb 2012)

Hi, I searched extensively for the answer to these questions both on the RCMP side and the CF with no real information. My wife is leaving for DEPOT soon and I'm merit listed, while there is no timeline for my departure to BMOQ I just have few questions regarding postings. 

Does anyone have any experience with the RCMP or the CF being accommodating as far as posting two spouses in the same area? I realise that the RCMP is in a better position to do this than the CF but as I said there is no concrete information on the subject. I KNOW that none of you can give me any confirmation of anything but any anecdotes or personal experiences on the matter would be greatly appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## brihard (26 Feb 2012)

I'm curious about this too- I may be in the inverse situation before too long if all goes well.


----------



## Zoomie (26 Feb 2012)

The DMIL-C shop does not take into account non-CF spouses when it comes to postings.  RCMP spouses are best employed outside of Ontario and Quebec.


----------



## Downhiller229 (26 Feb 2012)

Zoomie, Thanks for your insight. Like I said I didn't think the CF would consider the spouse in any way(there obviously isn't a base in every town) From what I understand the RCMP will not consider non members as far as posting location either. I was just wondering if someone had encountered this situation in the past and if some advice on how to make it work the best. I have to admit I thought there would be some kind of a plan to deal with these situation since they are both civil servant occupations and RCMP is a para-military organization.  

Thanks again,


----------



## Delaney1986 (26 Feb 2012)

I went through some of the process for RCMP, my husband is military so I was asking those same questions. I was told by multiple RCMP officers that no matter what anyone tells you the RCMP has little to no tolerance with accommodating non-RCMP couples. If your spouse was also RCMP that would be a different story. Unfortunately RCMP and CF are two different organizations with two different posting requirements, as nice as it would be to posted together, the RCMP work in a lot of remote places, far far away from bases. I decided not to take that chance.
Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## matthew1786 (5 Mar 2012)

If you applied into the Reserves you have a much higher chance to be posted close too each other as there are quite a lot of Reservist bases as opposed to Regular. If you joined Regular I would say that it then depends on the occupation you chose as the bases you can be posted to vary from trade to trade. Don't quote me on that though. The RCMP does municipal policing in the smaller cities and towns around the base in Gagetown, but I believe Fredericton has their own force. They also police the Edmonton suburbs. I'm sure there are more options, abd if you cross reference the lists I'm sure you can come up with one or two locations which grant the highest possibility of working in or around the same place.

Anything in Quebec and Ontario you can forget about. Unless your wife somehow bypasses the usual minimum three year contract of General Policing, she has no chance of being posted in those two provinces.

Cheers.


----------



## Downhiller229 (6 Mar 2012)

Thanks for all the information, I guess we will just have to wait and see. Being a mountie is her childhood dream and being an CF pilot is mine. Like I said if it's not possible for her to get a posting near where I end up I will likely withdraw as I can likely get a job with my education practically anywhere, same cannot be said for her. It would be unfortunate but I'm not the type to sacrifice a life over an occupation.

Thank you all again for your insight and interest.

Regards,


----------

